# Dangerous Goods Gigs



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Shameless self promo here, but just this once I thought I'd post a few upcoming weekend bar gigs in Calgary. Drop in and have a beer while my band and I publicly butcher familiar old songs. You're welcome to heckle and throw things.. but nothing too heavy or sharp please. These are no-cover, 9 to 1-ish in the PM. Bring your earplugs!

*Sept 21-22nd: Riverstone Pub, 14th and Northmount NW.
Oct 5th (Fri only): Barley Mill, Eau Claire Market downtown.
Oct 12-13th: Paddy O'Leary's, Beddington NW. *


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*Alexander Keith's Birthday*

Apparently, he's 212 years old and we're celebrating that tonight at the Barley Mill downtown. 

Keith's new Red Amber Ale... mmmmmmm.. beeeer...


----------

